# Porn



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

There's been talk in other threads about porn, and who watches it, who doesn't, who reads it, and what different people actually consider porn.

Do you watch porn? Softcore? Hardcore? Read trashy  novels?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 20, 2007)

I couldn't vote, i personally do not watch or read porn, but at the same time i don't hate it. It just has to be under the right circumstances and it is a rarity that i think i'd want to watch it JUST BECAUSE i'm not particularly ecstatic about the way my body looks these days, haha.  I'd have to say Erotica would be the best for me.


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

It depends on the porn for me. 

I'm not into gang bang porn at all.


----------



## prinzessin784 (May 20, 2007)

I like porn


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

I love the Fabioonthecover2for5dollarsatwalmart trashy novels.


----------



## MiCHiE (May 20, 2007)

I learned a lot of what I know from porn. Yay for porn!!!


----------



## GreekChick (May 20, 2007)

Pterodactyl porn all the way! 




Nah...

I personnally consider softcore boring. Like if you're going to watch something dirty, make sure it's worth it.


----------



## aziajs (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I learned a lot of what I know from porn. Yay for porn!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LMAO!  

Love porn.  Always have.  I don't read it but I watch it.  I do love Playboy, but that's not really porn.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 20, 2007)

Yes. But most of it is male gay porn. I watch it like people watch "Friends", there's nothing good on and it's the least annoying white noise I can find to block out the sound of chatting.
If it's hetero, it's usually the most digusting, hardcore, violent, offensive, degrading thing I could find.

Not into erotic novels at all. I read enough crap for school and misc clubs.


----------



## VeronikaJ (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_It depends on the porn for me. 

I'm not into gang bang porn at all._

 
Haha. Gang bang porn is the only porn that I don't get bored with after a few minutes. Is that weird?


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (May 20, 2007)

I enjoy pornographic material. Some of it I do no enjoy, like you said gang bangs. Group sex is ok to a degree, but not a gangbang,
like a ton of guys on one girl. Threesomes are cool.
I do not like anal porn, or double penetration much either.
I have never seen gay porn, but I am sort of curious to watch it.
Where I live there are a lot of gay porn stars and a lot of gay porn is shot here.


----------



## eulchen (May 20, 2007)

porn movies occasionally together with my mister as an alternative form of foreplay (which would be nor foreplay then... welll. good for a quickie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

i really like to read erotic/porn literature as ive always been one of the imaginative type. just to enjoy and imagine


----------



## Urbana (May 20, 2007)

i voted for 'whats porn?' cos i dont read it or watch it. its not that i hate it, its just that i dont like watching other people have fun while im alone with no boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i prefer to have a boy and have fun with him. i prefer reality than videos or books about sex


----------



## CaraAmericana (May 20, 2007)

I like porn and looking at some porn , but in my case, not for masturbation (i just can't gett off on getting down with myself), but for flavor with my man-when I have one = ( 

I also like going to woman's strip clubs with a man
Oh, I like seeing maked pics of celebs. 
Yeah, I like to overshare lol


----------



## MACHOMULA (May 20, 2007)

I haven't even the slightest desire to watch porn.  My husband is hands down the sexiest man alive.  One look at him without a shirt on and I am 100% ready to go.  

I do have an appreciation for tastefully done pin-up style photos.


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2007)

Yes I watch porn sometimes. I used to read erotica but not much anymore. I don't have any porn DVDs or anything at home but I watch it on the internet for free. My bf knows I watch porn, he doesn't care. I even like some hardcore stuff which I would never want to actually do. Oddly, he doesn't like porn. So the roles are reversed, hehe.


----------



## Shimmer (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACHOMULA* 

 
_I haven't even the slightest desire to watch porn.  My husband is hands down the sexiest man alive.  One look at him without a shirt on and I am 100% ready to go.  

I do have an appreciation for tastefully done pin-up style photos._

 
Watching porn doesn't diminish appreciation for one's spouse.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 20, 2007)

I watch it, because it's funny. Not because I get off on it.

I watch some softcore, some softcore (I can't deal with some of the extreme stuff, though), and read the worst erotica stories ever.


----------



## triccc (May 20, 2007)

I don't really read porn, because trashy novels, in my opinion, aren't porn. I like porno mags though.


----------



## user79 (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I watch it, because it's funny. Not because I get off on it._

 
Oh come on, no one watches porn for comedic value. That's like saying you buy a dildo for decorating your home with it. It's ok to admit it ya know.


----------



## triccc (May 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh come on, no one watches porn for comedic value. That's like saying you buy a dildo for decorating your home with it. It's ok to admit it ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

I watch it for comedic value, though the kind I am watching for that is midget porn or something along those lines.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh come on, no one watches porn for comedic value. That's like saying you buy a dildo for decorating your home with it. It's ok to admit it ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Then you've never seen the one about four living gargoyles and a vampire slayer. Or anything featuring Paris Hilton (speaking of comedic value...).


----------



## triccc (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_Then you've never seen the one about four living gargoyles and a vampire slayer. Or anything featuring Paris Hilton (speaking of comedic value...)._

 
or dinosaur porn!


----------



## Shimmer (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh come on, no one watches porn for comedic value. That's like saying you buy a dildo for decorating your home with it. It's ok to admit it ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Google Pterydactyl porn.


----------



## giz2000 (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Urbana* 

 
_i voted for 'whats porn?' cos i dont read it or watch it. its not that i hate it, its just that i dont like watching other people have fun while im alone with no boy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i prefer to have a boy and have fun with him. i prefer reality than videos or books about sex_

 
So do I....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (May 21, 2007)

I think porn can be the funniest thing ever. My boyfriend has a huge collection of weird and wacky stuff and I swear- its hilarious. Softcore is stupid and a waste of time too imo. 
Has anyone caught some of these newer movies? Devil in miss jones remake was the weirdest thing ever...
But yeah, nothing wrong with it- in moderation


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (May 21, 2007)

Heh I watch it. It taught me so much! haha


----------



## asnbrb (May 21, 2007)

I read slash on the internet.  I do watch straight porn every so often with my bf, but he has HDTV and man, you just shouldn't see some sh*t that clear!!

I did watch some gay porn that my gay friend got me.  It was "the Hole" which was a parody of "the Ring".  Basically, you watch this tape and in seven days, you will be gay.  I was laughing so damn hard!


----------



## d_flawless (May 21, 2007)

celebrity porn...it's my secret obsession

anyone seen that ray j/kim kardashian (sp?) one yet? she's gorgeous, and i hear he bites her ass, lol


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_anyone seen that ray j/kim kardashian (sp?) one yet? she's gorgeous, and i hear he bites her ass, lol_

 
A. She is gorgeous.
B. I have only seen clips of it.  I would love to see the whole thing.


----------



## mzreyes (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *d_flawless* 

 
_celebrity porn...it's my secret obsession

anyone seen that ray j/kim kardashian (sp?) one yet? she's gorgeous, and i hear he bites her ass, lol_

 
I would too. Have ya seen that thing?!!!


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

I saw the Kim Kardashian one, I thought it was pretty boring actually. Meh.


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

I'm surprised at this poll though, I honestly never thought so many women watched porn. You'd think the porn industry would take note and cater more to a female clientel, I think it's a market that's mainly ignored (just like girl gamers).


----------



## GreekChick (May 21, 2007)

^^ You're right but I do think they have us stereotyped, thinking women prefer softcore, romantic porn. "Women think with their heart" ugh, or even worse, "Women fall inlove with their ears, whereas men fall inlove with their eyes." That's so not the case.
That's why those Fabio books are aimed mostly towards women.


----------



## little teaser (May 21, 2007)

i do enjoy watching porn if the people are attractive and i like hardcore, i cant get turn on watching ugly people getting it on, i like gay porn too no gang bangs though
i like going to stripclubs every now and then only mags i like is hustler, playboy if it has someone on the cover that i like


----------



## mystikgarden (May 21, 2007)

I like some porn. Nothing to out there though. Sure I read the mags too.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 21, 2007)

Very boring. She could have done more. He was, hmm how to put this, okay in the male member department. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I saw the Kim Kardashian one, I thought it was pretty boring actually. Meh._


----------



## MiCHiE (May 21, 2007)

The Ray J/Kim K tape is not even worth watching. Both of their "skills" are lacking---big time. She would make a hard **** mad with that foolishness she was doing.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (May 21, 2007)

"Foolishness" is right!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_The Ray J/Kim K tape is not even worth watching. Both of their "skills" are lacking---big time. She would make a hard **** mad with that foolishness she was doing._


----------



## ratmist (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Google Pterydactyl porn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I just did.  And my eyes!  They burrrn!

(I really want to send the link to the Creationist Museum though.... the one that purports that human beings co-existed with dinosaurs.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ratmist (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm surprised at this poll though, I honestly never thought so many women watched porn. You'd think the porn industry would take note and cater more to a female clientel, I think it's a market that's mainly ignored (just like girl gamers)._

 
There is actually some market for women-targeted porn.  The problem seems to be that male porn stars want to be paid a lot more to do women-targeted than the market currently gives for male-targeted porn.  For example, getting a hot male guy to just strip for the camera and get himself off?  Takes a lot of money to get that to happen, and anyway, if a lady wants to see that, she can go to the gay porn and find that.  The websites I know that are "for women" tend to be grouped into "for women and couples" - which may not  be exactly what I want, because that may imply heterosexual couples.  

The best ones for actual women-view porn are:

Female POV (It shows sex from the women's point of view.)
For the Girls (It's for hetero women.)
Muscle Adonis (lol - it's just gawking at 'hot' men)


----------



## Raerae (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_ For example, getting a hot male guy to just strip for the camera and get himself off?_

 
That just doesn't sound that exciting to me...

 Quote:

  Takes a lot of money to get that to happen, and anyway, if a lady wants to see that, she can go to the gay porn and find that.  
 
Gay Porn is just i dunno.  For me, that's more of a turn off, than a turn on.  I think part of the turn on in porn is imagining yourself in the position of one of the people involved in it.  So when it comes to gay porn, there is no one for me to identify with.  I never really found 2 guys kissing as attractive anyways.

 Quote:

  The best ones for actual women-view porn are:

Female POV (It shows sex from the women's point of view.)  





Is this like where it would be like not showing her face, and just her body?  Like looking down her stomache while a guy (who you can see completely, instead of never (or rarely) showing his face) does his thing?  

 Quote:

  For the Girls (It's for hetero women.)
Muscle Adonis (lol - it's just gawking at 'hot' men)  
 
Whats diff about these than just everyday porn?

-------------

~XXXPLICIT~

lol... couldn't resist... TMI incumming! (lol again)

For me, when I do watch porn, it typically involves "naughty" stuff that I probably wouldn't ever have the nerve to engage in.  I don't like any of the gross stuff, since that's just... GROSS! LOL!  But things like a 3-somes are pretty hot.  Or like sex with guys who are not white (especially hot black men heh) since while I have dated black men in the past, the vast majority of my relationships have been with white guys.  But there are some fine black men out there lol!~

The idea of "female porn" being some romantic porn with lots of forplay just doesn't do it for me, at all.  I can get that any day of the week.  So if it's just vanilla sex, especially if it doesn't have a climax and just fades away, I'm not really into it.  Or when the woman is really dominant in the scenes.  I'm very submissive in bed, so guys that dont know how to take control really turn me off.  So the idea of being all in control in bed doesn't work well with me.

But thats the great thing about porn right?  It's like baskin robbins and comes in 31 flavors.  So if ever your in the mood, you can always find what does it for you.  

Granted, when I'm in a relationship, I rarely feel the desire to watch it.  But every now and again (or when Im single and turned on lol) it hits the spot.


----------



## Raerae (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Heh I watch it. It taught me so much! haha_

 
Yah it's always good for this too.  Nothing like getting ideas on how to surprise him, or another way to give a BJ LOL!


----------



## ratmist (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_That just doesn't sound that exciting to me..._

 
Yeah, I know.  Me neither.  But some ladies like it, I guess?  (??)

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_ Gay Porn is just i dunno.  For me, that's more of a turn off, than a turn on.  I think part of the turn on in porn is imagining yourself in the position of one of the people involved in it.  So when it comes to gay porn, there is no one for me to identify with.  I never really found 2 guys kissing as attractive anyways._

 
Totally with you on that.  Gay porn doesn't do it for me, and neither does slash, but for some girls, it really does.  The vast majority of the slash-writers out there are women - and it mystifies me as to why.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Is this like where it would be like not showing her face, and just her body?  Like looking down her stomache while a guy (who you can see completely, instead of never (or rarely) showing his face) does his thing?_

 
I guess so - from the front page of the site, it looks like that's the kind of 'flavour' they offer.  It doesn't do it for me, but I thought it was an interesting idea, particularly since a lot of the academic chatter about pornography centers on point of view of the camera.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Whats diff about these than just everyday porn?_

 
No idea.  But the funny thing is that when I looked up the 'female porn' sites, there were categories to click in the normal pornography sites.  The 'For women' category is the shortest category, obviously, and I think this third one was the equivalent of scraping the bottom of the sticky cumbarrel.  Er.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_~XXXPLICIT~

lol... couldn't resist... TMI incumming! (lol again)

For me, when I do watch porn, it typically involves "naughty" stuff that I probably wouldn't ever have the nerve to engage in.  I don't like any of the gross stuff, since that's just... GROSS! LOL!  But things like a 3-somes are pretty hot.  Or like sex with guys who are not white (especially hot black men heh) since while I have dated black men in the past, the vast majority of my relationships have been with white guys.  But there are some fine black men out there lol!~

The idea of "female porn" being some romantic porn with lots of forplay just doesn't do it for me, at all.  I can get that any day of the week.  So if it's just vanilla sex, especially if it doesn't have a climax and just fades away, I'm not really into it.  Or when the woman is really dominant in the scenes.  I'm very submissive in bed, so guys that dont know how to take control really turn me off.  So the idea of being all in control in bed doesn't work well with me.

But thats the great thing about porn right?  It's like baskin robbins and comes in 31 flavors.  So if ever your in the mood, you can always find what does it for you.  

Granted, when I'm in a relationship, I rarely feel the desire to watch it.  But every now and again (or when Im single and turned on lol) it hits the spot._

 
I'm pretty varied.  Oddly, what I really like is any type of porn (except the bizarro sicko stuff) that involves a woman who is *really* enjoying herself.  I guess rather than imagining myself in the room, I imagine myself as 'her', so if she's not having a good time, or if she's just servicing some guy, I'm not into it.  If the woman in the porn isn't convincing me she's getting off, then I'm not into it.  That means there's very little visual porn that works for me, in reality, unless it's comixxx (which I adore), anime (which sometimes works and sometimes is just completely messed up and horrible), or the written word.


----------



## Raerae (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_I guess rather than imagining myself in the room, I imagine myself as 'her', so if she's not having a good time, or if she's just servicing some guy, I'm not into it._

 
Heh yeh I do the thats me thing too.  

Aside - I dont mind if she's like going down on him or whatever, as long as she's fine with doing it.  It's when it looks like she's not enjoying doing it, and is really getting used thats a turn off.  But giving head can be a lot of fun lol.

 Quote:

  If the woman in the porn isn't convincing me she's getting off, then I'm not into it.  That means there's very little visual porn that works for me, in reality, unless it's comixxx (which I adore), anime (which sometimes works and sometimes is just completely messed up and horrible), or the written word.  
 
Yeh, a lot of it is really just about the "money shot."

I think to me, thats what "porn for women" would consist of.  It could be JUST like the current porn thats out there, but focus more on her orgasm, rather than his (not sure if I've ever seen a woman orgasm on camera really).  Or having them climax at the same time.  Because lets face it, getting your O, isn't as easy as it is for him to get his.  I know a lot of that has to do with the fact that knowing when she has an orgasm, isn't as easy as seeing him cum.  But I think I could get into it a lot more if she was getting off, rather than just, her going at it until he needs to go, and then THE END.  Since you know she's probably not even close to her orgasm.


----------



## SpareMyHeart (May 21, 2007)

I watch some "pornos" for comedic value (thoes REAL amateur ones with the bad music in the background or thoes "behind the scenes" based in Quebec with thoes french girls and their thick accents trying to dirty talk in english) *sry thats the best explanation I can give you!*



But im not going to deny, when im alone and in the mood there's nothing like a good movie to help with the "urges" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

There's nothing I haven't seen, people might see it as being perverted I see it as being curious


----------



## user79 (May 21, 2007)

The porn that turns me on is the one where the woman is actually enjoying it, not faking it and moaning really annoyingly. Actually, the fake moaning REALLY annoys me. It's just so fake and you know she's just doing it for the money. But in the movies where the woman is actually having a REAL orgasm (and yes you can tell), I think it's hot. I watch some girl on girl stuff too because they often seem to have a better time than with men. Gay male porn turns me off though.


----------



## Pascal (May 21, 2007)

Jenna Jameson is my favorite of all time, she's like a real life Barbie Doll, only naughty.


----------



## aziajs (May 21, 2007)

I like, no love, Tory Lane.  She is so hot to me.  I also like Lanny Barbie.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_Oh come on, no one watches porn for comedic value. That's like saying you buy a dildo for decorating your home with it. It's ok to admit it ya know. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No, I honestly find it hilarious. The bad acting, the cliches... Lots of comedic value.


----------



## astronaut (May 22, 2007)

I am a very socially conservative person and I absolutely despise any type of porn. I think it's disgusting to look at other people get it on. yuck


----------



## spectrolite (May 22, 2007)

YaY for Hentai!!!


----------



## ratmist (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_The porn that turns me on is the one where the woman is actually enjoying it, not faking it and moaning really annoyingly. Actually, the fake moaning REALLY annoys me. It's just so fake and you know she's just doing it for the money. But in the movies where the woman is actually having a REAL orgasm (and yes you can tell), I think it's hot. I watch some girl on girl stuff too because they often seem to have a better time than with men. Gay male porn turns me off though._

 
Ditto.  Completely.


----------



## ratmist (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I think to me, thats what "porn for women" would consist of.  It could be JUST like the current porn thats out there, but focus more on her orgasm, rather than his (not sure if I've ever seen a woman orgasm on camera really).  Or having them climax at the same time.  Because lets face it, getting your O, isn't as easy as it is for him to get his.  I know a lot of that has to do with the fact that knowing when she has an orgasm, isn't as easy as seeing him cum.  But I think I could get into it a lot more if she was getting off, rather than just, her going at it until he needs to go, and then THE END.  Since you know she's probably not even close to her orgasm._

 
Well...  there *are* two types of sites out there for those kinds of flavours....  there's the (ahem) female ejaculation sites (ahem), and Sapphic Erotica - which may be my favourite porn site.  However, that being said, I do worry that some of the girls on Sapphic Erotica are way too young, and that turns me off quicker than anything.  It's hardcore lesbian, but, mostly sweet.  No fake long nails (I mean really, I don't want those near my delicate bits!), no stripper breasts (they don't do it for me - sorry), no fake moans, etc.  I don't think the site is US based, but I could be wrong.  I think it's eastern European.


----------



## Raerae (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I'm surprised at this poll though, I honestly never thought so many women watched porn. You'd think the porn industry would take note and cater more to a female clientel, I think it's a market that's mainly ignored (just like girl gamers)._

 
Thats just cuz we don't really talk about it.  I'll talk with my friends about sex and the like, but saying I enjoy some types of pornography is well I dunno, embarassing?

I know the guys I've known talk about it pretty openly, and it's not really embarassing for them to say they were looking at porn.  But I dunno, I'd never really say that to people I knew personally.  It's not even like I watch it all that often.  But even then, it's just one of those still kinda "taboo" things.  Girls aren't supposed to watch porn.  Just like we dont masterbate eigther right? =p  I dont mind talking about it on these forums, because it's still basically private for me.  Since no one I know, posts on Specktra, and if they do read it, they don't know that RaeRae is one of their friends.  Hell for all I know I could be having intense discussions with my BFF's lol.

It was ok to flip through Play Boy when my guy roomate had the subscription, because it was just "out" on the coffee table.  But I would never want my name on the magazine address label.  And the girls in it are pretty, and have cute clothes/lingerie, and it has some fun reads.  I think there are a lot of "guilty pleasures" in life, and porn (especially now that it's on the net and so easy to get) is just one of them.


----------



## Raerae (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_there's the (ahem) female ejaculation sites (ahem),_

 
Heh, I always wonder if this is faked.


----------



## GreekChick (May 22, 2007)

I doubt squirting is faked (Oh come on people, just say the word!)


----------



## mzreyes (May 22, 2007)

OMG me and my bf were just talking about the whole squirting thing! lol.. I always wondered if that was fake. Looks like pee?? How do they do that?!!


----------



## Shimmer (May 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_OMG me and my bf were just talking about the whole squirting thing! lol.. I always wondered if that was fake. Looks like pee?? How do they do that?!!_

 
God Bless the Innernetz


----------



## MiCHiE (May 22, 2007)

The whole 'skeeting' thng, with women? I dunno. I saw a clip of a girl do it and she looked like she was having a damn fit and pissing--uncontrollably. If I cum, I cum.....I don't wanna wet your walls (literally) to let you know you've pleased me.


----------



## GreekChick (May 22, 2007)

You said it though, it's uncontrollable.


----------



## iio (May 23, 2007)

I know this is very personal but I've watched porn once while going at it with my bf,  its really distracting because Im like "omg cant believe she did that" like my face is like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I've never watched it at all until my bf suggested it.  I just think its more funny, dont want to sound immature about laughing at it  but I rather not watch it.


----------



## triccc (May 23, 2007)

I think watching porn prior to doing the deed with your significant other is better than watching it while doing it. It can be distracting. I like watching prior and it gets me (us) in the mood and then we stop paying attention and start on each other.


----------



## ratmist (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_I doubt squirting is faked (Oh come on people, just say the word!)_

 
Female ejaculation isn't fake, per se, but I think it can be faked for the camera if pornographers think it'll make money.  Because it's not the most common thing, people won't know if it's real or not, so you have to take their word for it that the girl in the video isn't urinating.

That being said, my personal experience of it is NOT what you see in the videos.  It's a lot less fluid (we're talking maybe a few thimble fulls?), and for me was slightly opaque (not clear).  It doesn't happen very often with me either - I'm not sure what triggers the response in me or not.


----------



## LatinaRose (May 23, 2007)

Love porn!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Female ejaculation isn't fake, per se, but I think it can be faked for the camera if pornographers think it'll make money.  Because it's not the most common thing, people won't know if it's real or not, so you have to take their word for it that the girl in the video isn't urinating.

That being said, my personal experience of it is NOT what you see in the videos.  It's a lot less fluid (we're talking maybe a few thimble fulls?), and for me was slightly opaque (not clear).  It doesn't happen very often with me either - I'm not sure what triggers the response in me or not._

 
Female ejaculation is definitely not fake, but I'm sure it's faked often on the screen. With so many tricks and techniques nowadays, from digital to probably some prop-like stuff, I would be terribly surprised if most is real.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzreyes* 

 
_OMG me and my bf were just talking about the whole squirting thing! lol.. I always wondered if that was fake. Looks like pee?? How do they do that?!!_

 
Interesting lol...

It's kinda sad how neglected the vagina is when it comes to really knowing about it, and all the fun possibilities.  I was reading another article the other day about how the clit isn't just the visible "button" that is on top.  But how it is actually involved in all parts of us, and what we see on top, is like the tip of the iceburg, with the majorty of it being hidden underneath and inside.  But it's also not surprising.  I mean seriously, how often do you have "vagina" talk with your friends lol?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_  I mean seriously, how often do you have "vagina" talk with your friends lol?_

 
what you dont get together with your girlfriends on Tuesday nights and talk vagina ? lol

A lot of women dont like talking about it, heck..some dont even like to  use the word vagina.. haha


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_what you dont get together with your girlfriends on Tuesday nights and talk vagina ? lol

A lot of women dont like talking about it, heck..some dont even like to  use the word vagina.. haha_

 
Not suprising when were raised as women to have this view:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_I am a very socially conservative person and I absolutely despise any type of porn. I think it's disgusting to look at other people get it on. yuck_

 
But yeh, I have friends who wont even let their boyfriends do oral on them because it makes them uncomfortable having someone so close to, "down there."  Or wont have sex in any position other than missionary.

Kinda sad to grow up being ashamed or uncomfortable with your body, especially your bathing suit spot.  More people shoudl watch the Vagina monologues lol.  I would LOVE to go see those live.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 23, 2007)

You haven't been able to see the Vagina Monologues live, Raerae? If you're near a college or hell, even a high school, you probably can see them.

They are fabulous live if the cast is good.


----------



## Raerae (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_You haven't been able to see the Vagina Monologues live, Raerae? If you're near a college or hell, even a high school, you probably can see them.

They are fabulous live if the cast is good._

 
I never really looked to see if they were showing around here.  I've seen them on like HBO or whatever though.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 23, 2007)

You must see them live if you are near a college or university. Unless you are in an exceptionally conservative area, pretty much every college I can think of performs them; you might want to even look into auditioning for them, too. My college would have faking an orgasm as part of the audition process

The tradition is they're performed around/on Valentine's Day and the proceeds go to help domestic violence shelters or some similar cause/org like R.A.I.N.N.


----------



## eighmii (May 24, 2007)

love porn. Although a lot of times I can't get turned on by guy/girl porn. A lot of the stuff they do looks so painful it just turns me off. I like lesbian porn.. but most of it is just geared towards guys and is lame.. 

They have to be hotttt girls. 

Another thing I dont like guy/girl porn is that most of the guys are ugly. I know they do this so that normal guys feel like they can get with hot chicks.. but I dont wanna stare at some ugly ass guy while I'm tryin to get in the mood.

My top friends on Myspace are like all pornstars, lol. 

And I'm not gonna lie, I go to the strip club all the time, and I aspire to be a stripper. I would maybe do lesbian porn too..


----------



## coachkitten (May 24, 2007)

I think that it has its entertainment value and can be somewhat educational.  I think it is totally healthy to watch with your partner (or by yourself). 
To each their own though.


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Google Pterydactyl porn. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn you for posting that again!  I just got it out of my head from the last time porn came up in a thread!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I have an appreciation for good porn.  I like straight and bi stuff.  I am happy as long as they are hot, the movie is of reasonably good quality and they don't give those fakey, over the top moans.  God, when those chicks moan like that it is uber annoying.  It drives me nuts.  I pray the guy will shove something in her mouth to shut her up (guess what?  He usually does haa haa).

Anywhooo.  Softcore porn is one of my major pet peeves.  What a waste of film.  Who wants to watch some dude dry hump someone's thigh?

Yeah!  Goooooo Porn!


----------



## Raerae (May 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_ I pray the guy will shove something in her mouth (guess what-he usually does haa haa)._

 
ROFL...


----------



## GreekChick (May 26, 2007)

To those who read and watch porn...
Ever get caught?


----------



## Shimmer (May 26, 2007)

ha. Yes.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 26, 2007)

Haha, Ive been caught doing Plenty of things.


----------



## eighmii (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_To those who read and watch porn...
Ever get caught?_

 

Most of the time we watch it together.. I know thats probabley lame. But we like a lot of the same things in porn, and it always gets us in the mood. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But anytime I watch it by myself its if hes not home. So theres no way to be caught.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 26, 2007)

Nope. I'm very lucky with that one, but I live alone now.


----------



## clwkerric (May 26, 2007)

Uggghhh,... porn makes me queezey.


----------



## Raerae (May 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *clwkerric* 

 
_Uggghhh,... porn makes me queezey._

 
Heh, yet your avatar is nearly porn =p


----------



## Katura (May 29, 2007)

..


----------



## queenofdisaster (May 29, 2007)

i watch every now and then with my DH. but only softcore. i don't enjoy  looking at peni very much.


----------



## Shimmer (May 29, 2007)

Yeah I'd rather watch girl on girl than anything else myself.


----------



## eighmii (May 29, 2007)

Yeah.. penises can feel nice.. but they're not very nice to look at. =]


----------



## Raerae (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eighmii* 

 
_Yeah.. penises can feel nice.. but they're not very nice to look at. =]_

 
Haha...  So true...

They can be impressive to look at though depending on the guy =p

Where your like, "O...M...G..." rofl...

There more fun to play with then to look at anyways haha.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (May 29, 2007)

Porno is fun. =) I think anyone should be allowed to express their sexuality or not, whether someone does not want to watch it, or they want to watch/read or star in it/write it.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_Haha, Ive been caught doing Plenty of things._

 
 I hear that... haha.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Heh, yet your avatar is nearly porn =p_

 
You may have been joking, but there are differences between tasteful/artistic nudity and trashy and hardcore nudity/porn. But I love both so... lol. =P


----------



## Katura (May 30, 2007)

..


----------



## Shimmer (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_I'm a huge fan.  haha...I watch more of that than any other really...It's not my personal sexual preference but I def. enjoy it more than  most other kinds..._

 
Except for the sexual preference part, I agree wholeheartedly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Women are softer, more sensual, and better looking.


----------



## Raerae (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_You may have been joking, but there are differences between tasteful/artistic nudity and trashy and hardcore nudity/porn. But I love both so... lol. =P_

 
It's a subjective topic.


----------



## GreekChick (May 30, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Except for the sexual preference part, I agree wholeheartedly. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Women are softer, more sensual, and better looking. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But the pecs, the biceps, the hard penis, it's all so hot! A man moaning while he's getting himself off, ready to c** is drool-worthy.


----------



## lipstickandhate (May 31, 2007)

I have no moral problems with porn and I definitely think anyone who wants to watch or make it should do so, but I just don't find it arousing. I spend the entire time thinking, this is someone's child, sister, mother, etc. What went wrong in her (or his I suppose) life that they are having sex on camera for money? I feel depressed whenever I've watched it. I haven't ever watched amateur porn so I guess that's different. But whenever I've seen some woman getting cum in her face or getting rammed with a dildo, I feel sad inside. I'm weird, I know.


----------



## Raerae (May 31, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipstickandhate* 

 
_I have no moral problems with porn and I definitely think anyone who wants to watch or make it should do so, but I just don't find it arousing. I spend the entire time thinking, this is someone's child, sister, mother, etc. What went wrong in her (or his I suppose) life that they are having sex on camera for money? I feel depressed whenever I've watched it. I haven't ever watched amateur porn so I guess that's different. But whenever I've seen some woman getting cum in her face or getting rammed with a dildo, I feel sad inside. I'm weird, I know._

 
I dont think there is any one reason that causes someone to end up being a pornstar.  I think it really depends on the person and the circumstances around their lives.

For some, it could have been a slow process, where they started off modeling, and then went into nude modeling, to porn.  Basically over time they got de-sensitized to the idea of being naked on camera.  I really doubt anyone in that industry starts off being one of those crazy hardcore debby does dallas 10x in one day type of actress's.  And once they get involved in the industry, over time they slowly did more hardcore movies.  Kinda like how for many of us, we have no idea how we ended up in out current jobs, it's not what we ever dreamed of doing when we were growing up.  It just kinda happened.

Others could find it fun.  I've had friends who were stripping because it was fun for them.  It wasn't so much anything was wrong in their lives, they didn't come from broken homes (in fact a few came from very well off families, with parents who gave them anything and everything), or have issues, they just enjoyed doing it.  They were very confident with their bodies and were just sexual people.  I'm sure some people in the porn industry are the same way.

Some could need the money.  There are solicitations for actresses/actors in newspapers, and on-line all the time.  So if someone was really in a pinch, dollars for time, the sex industry pays fairly well, especially since it requires no education, just a pretty (not even always this) face.

Others might just get off on doing it.  Everyone has different things that gets them excited, sex on camera might just be the ticket forsome people.

Who knows....


----------



## GreekChick (May 31, 2007)

And once you're in, it's extremely difficult, if not rare, that you get out.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_And once you're in, it's extremely difficult, if not rare, that you get out._

 
Easy money is hard to walk away from.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_And once you're in, it's extremely difficult, if not rare, that you get out._

 
yeah right.. i doubt very seriously someone stays a porn star untill retirement age and i dont think its really there choice, whos gonna hire them once there older...


----------



## little teaser (Jun 4, 2007)

i like some of the storyline porn


----------



## triccc (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_yeah right.. i doubt very seriously someone stays a porn star untill retirement age and i dont think its really there choice, whos gonna hire them once there older..._

 


there is grandma porn. but i would doubt the ones that are stars now would be doing that then.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_yeah right.. i doubt very seriously someone stays a porn star untill retirement age and i dont think its really there choice, whos gonna hire them once there older..._

 
Getting out of "acting", maybe. But the baggage that comes with working in the porn industry does follow you.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 5, 2007)

what baggage?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_what baggage?_

 
try going from porn to politics. haha, noone would take you seriously. Didn't work out so well for mary cary.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_what baggage?_

 
American Idol nudie shots as another example...  Instant disqualification =p

Getting nude in any form thats on record, pictures or video, tends to follow you, be it intentionally, or not.  You could be 100% out of the industry for years, but the stuff you made is still floating around the internet.  And it tends to pop up when least expected.

Example~

I got a pop-up on a site once (yah i look at it too!) and the actress in the clip looked AMAZINGLY like a friend of mine.  She was a stripper when she was younger (she's 30 now and still very pretty), and also said she used to be an _actress_ in tv commercials.   At the time I didn't put 2+2 together, but I remember one day she had to go to LA to shoot a "commercial."  And after seeing what i'm 99.9% sure was her on-line (only several years younger), I'm guessing that she went to LA to make another video =p  I was sooo tempted to subscribe for a hot second to that site to see the full clip.  She has a very unique tatoo on her back, and I bet it would have been in the video if it was her.

But yeh...  We had a falling out a few years back (so much drama lol), and had I lived in that city still, I probably would have e-mailed that to EVERYONE that I knew, who knew her.  Small enough town where you bump into people you know downtown (not to mention friends at her job) on a constant basis.  Talk about a great way to ruin someone's life when they were trying to get away from all that.  Letting everyone they know see them get used in who knows how many different guys across how ever many video's on that website.


----------



## little teaser (Jun 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_try going from porn to politics. haha, noone would take you seriously. Didn't work out so well for mary cary._

 
lol.. i dont think anyone would take mary cary seriously regardless if she was in porn or not, if its the same person im thinking of, that girl is a flake....


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 6, 2007)

Porn isn't only about prancing around naked on camera and doing 5 men while feeling sexually liberated and totally empowered.
Women often start with missionary or lesbian porn but the pressure is on to get them to do anal, which is probably the most hardcore.
This does depend on the woman, but the majority of the women brought to the porn industry are young and in need of money (they haven't been well educated to be able to make any decisions regarding a "healthy" career). Most of them have been in physically and sexually abusive relationships (their pimp "boyfriend's" bring them in front of the camera) . Often, they're forced to shave down there and alot of them have their labia cut off (surgically) for "esthetic" purposes. This is why vaginas look more appealing on TV . A guy would rather watch a "plastic" looking pornstar over any amateur home video, which completely benefits the industry. Let's also not forget the breast implants, which are often extremely huge and cause serious problems to posture. Alot of various poses needs extreme flexibility and yes, broken bones have occured.
Then, these women are introduced to drugs (cocaine, ecstasy) as well as various painkillers.  Plus, considering the fact that condoms aren't really praised (for visual stimulation), the risk of contracting STD's are HIGH. It's garanteed that at least 1 of the 50 men you do in the porn industry has at least a serious case of crabs, to say the least. 
Contracting HIV and/or AIDS is very common.

The women who's porn careers are over leave financially, emotionnally and physically unstable. Porn is fun, but there's many reasons, aside from not being taken seriously as pumpkincat210 mentionned above, that we wouldn't dare let our daugther's ( not a mother yet btw) become pornstars.


----------



## franimal (Jun 6, 2007)

I think that is the one thing I don't like about it. All the plastic-ness doesn't make me feel great looking at myself in the mirror and makes me wonder how I compare if my bf is looking at that kinda stuff. I guess I approve more if the girls look more natural and if it was made for a female audience like the stuff from goodvibes.com.


----------



## eighmii (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GreekChick* 

 
_Contracting HIV and/or AIDS is very common.
_

 


Found this on Wikipedia.. just thought I'd share:



"In the 1980s, an outbreak of AIDS led to a number of deaths of erotic actors and actresses, including John Holmes. This led to the creation of the Adult Industry Medical Health Care Foundation, which helped set up a system in the U.S. adult film industry where erotic actors are tested for HIV every 30 days. All sexual contact is logged, and positive test results lead to all sexual contacts for the last three to six months being contacted and re-tested."


----------



## little teaser (Jun 6, 2007)

anal is hardcore? atm i consider hard core..lol


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 6, 2007)

In terms of penetration, yes anal is hardcore.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 7, 2007)

I just watched Pirates today and that movie is hilarious haha
It helps that everyone in it is pretty hot too
I've been hearing about it for so long and i'm glad I gave it a chance lol


----------



## user79 (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't really care about the background of the porn stars. It's their life, it's not up to me to judge. Besides, a lot of them do actually enjoy the job and the money is good. Not all of them are coke whores. Everyone makes their own choice in life.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

  View my Photography Site @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/misschievous/

All my makeup pics on Specktra are taken with a Canon Powershot A510 camera.  
 
OMG...  For like 1/2 a second I read your signature as:

View my PORNOGRAPHY Site @ http://www.flickr.com/photos/misschievous/







 I almost died...


----------



## eighmii (Jun 7, 2007)

I loooooove Pirates. Carmen Luvana is my absolut fav porn star. =]


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_I don't really care about the background of the porn stars. It's their life, it's not up to me to judge. Besides, a lot of them do actually enjoy the job and the money is good. Not all of them are coke whores. Everyone makes their own choice in life._

 
I agree. But nothing ruins it more than knowing that the ''actors'' are underaged. Come on, make a real career choice!


----------



## aziajs (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_I just watched Pirates today and that movie is hilarious haha
It helps that everyone in it is pretty hot too
I've been hearing about it for so long and i'm glad I gave it a chance lol_

 
I loved Pirates.  I will say that I think the first 1/2 was better than the second.  I actually fast-forwarded past some of the sex in the second 1/2 because I wanted to get to more of the story.  I was surprised I liked it so much.  It was unlike any other porn I'd ever seen.  I can't wait for Pirates 2.  Digital Playground and Joone make great movies.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 

 
_I loved Pirates.  I will say that I think the first 1/2 was better than the second.  I actually fast-forwarded past some of the sex in the second 1/2 because I wanted to get to more of the story.  I was surprised I liked it so much.  It was unlike any other porn I'd ever seen.  I can't wait for Pirates 2.  Digital Playground and Joone make great movies._

 
Pirates 2 is coming out?! haha awesome
I told my boyfriend about it and he was a little shocked cause I never told him that I watch porn


----------



## aziajs (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_Pirates 2 is coming out?! haha awesome
I told my boyfriend about it and he was a little shocked cause I never told him that I watch porn
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yep!  Check out the pirates website to see the teaser.  Here is the press release:

 Quote:

 *DIGITAL PLAYGROUND RELEASES PIRATES II TEASER ON WEB & PODCAST*

Digital Playground and director Joone, are proud to announce the release of the Pirates II teaser on the Internet. The teaser met with rave reviews during its 4-day long debut at AVN's 2007 Adult Entertainment Expo. The original Pirates changed the face of the industry with state of the art special effects, breaking EVERY sales, awards and marketing record to date and it was declared the' Best Renting' and' Best Selling' title of 2006. AVN's Paul Fishbein is one of the few thousand who watched the teaser in Las Vegas. He says, "Just from the trailer alone, you can sense it's going to be a blockbuster. It has the feel of a really big movie event." Martin Pashley from Loaded magazine comments, "the Pirates II teaser is mind blowing, obviously the highest quality adult entertainment." Dr. Jay at Adult DVD Reviews concurs stating, "the quality of the video image as well as the believability and technical sophistication of the animation effects--are even better than those in Pirates. I think Pirates II is going to be a winner!" Houston Don at DVD Talk watched the teaser several times and he raves, "My eyes were fixated on the screen every time the trailer played. This is another winner in the making. If the trailer is any indicator, Pirates II will be plundering many award shows next year." Gram at Fleshbot raves, "Digital Playground redefines the porn sequel with a project that's even more ambitious than the original." XFanz' Bob Preston acknowledges Digital Playground's early marketing schemes, "I'm glad to see adult studios promoting their tent pole movies just like the mainstream studios -- by releasing a great-looking teaser months in advance. I'm already looking forward to seeing Pirates II."


----------



## Pink Xenomorph (Jun 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_try going from porn to politics. haha, noone would take you seriously. Didn't work out so well for mary cary._

 
Check out Italy's Cicciolina:  she was a porn star and yet she was elected into the Italian parliament.  Mary Carey's campaign for governer didn't work out probably because her platform was extremely weak and rather silly.  

And as for me...me and my fiancee like porn, just not all of it.  All the implants and labial surgeries get tedious, as do the men who say idiotic things during sex and look like they have a collective I.Q. of ten.  Most porn girls are way too thin as well.  I'm not a fan of anal and it's hard to find a video/dvd that doesn't have at least one anal scene in it.  Also not a fan of cumshots always on the girl's face.  If a boyfriend/lover of mine ever did that to me, I do believe I'd grab his balls in a vice-grip and *twist*.  I'm open to kink and definitely open to new things--I've got a fetish for corsets and knee-high boots and latex and rubber and more things that'll take a while to compile a list of-- but if you want to shoot goo in my eye then you're going to be in dire pain if you attempt it, goddammit.

Me and H mostly watch lesbian porn and gay porn.  I adore tattooed punker looking girls (fuck Suicide Girls, though.  those bitches in a remake of "*The Wizard of Gore*"?  wonderful.  their shitty acting will make my brain explode.  oh well, at least Crispin Glover will kill them in all sorts of exotic manners!).  Buck Angel is strangely alluring as well.  And I adore a pornstar from the nineties named Michael J. Cox.  Yes yes, stupidass name I know.  But he's gorgeous _and_ he's vocal so I'm happy.  (and not the stupid vocal either!  he's nearly always enjoying himself)

I think I'm mostly a fan of the retro-pornstars:  Nina Hartley, Ginger Lynn, people from that era.  Yeah the hairstyles were stupid and the music was worse but at least it wasn't tasteless bullshit crap like Max Hardcore and the gonzo genre.  (note:  looking both of those up will _really _make you hate porn if you have a loathing for it already)

Don't really have a favorite porn movie, though.  And now that I'm thinking about it, my favorite sort of porn is the old hand-cranked fetish films.  Y'know, the sort of stuff Bettie Page was in.  And Victorian-through-fifties porn photos.  Most of that is just beautiful.  The women aren't skeletons with implants!  It's great!  

Both me and my fiancee find actual films with actors/actresses that we're genuinely attracted to more satisfying than porn.  Stuff like Cronenberg's "*Crash*" and "*Videodrome*", along with "*Dark Harbor*" and nearly anything that Robert Downey Jr.'s been in.  Then again, the two of us are admittedly a bit strange.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink Xenomorph* 

 
_And as for me...me and my fiancee like porn, just not all of it.  All the implants and labial surgeries get tedious, as do the men who say idiotic things during sex and look like they have a collective I.Q. of ten.  Most porn girls are way too thin as well._

 
Whats wrong with having a pretty pussy? lol...  Vajayjay surgery is pretty common now anyways.  And I dont see a reason why if your gonna be showing your naughty bits on TV, they might as well look nice.  Much better than those girls with a roastbeef sandwich down there. Sooooooooo gross lol.  Breast implants are really common too.  Just not everyone gets their A or B cup pumped up to DD's.  So you can't tell always tell, since only the really ginormous boobs look like they are obviously fake.  As far as skinny girls.  <shrug> If you want big girl porn, they have that.  Porn is like Baskin Robbins, they have every flavor you can think of.

 Quote:

  I'm not a fan of anal and it's hard to find a video/dvd that doesn't have at least one anal scene in it.  Also not a fan of cumshots always on the girl's face.  If a boyfriend/lover of mine ever did that to me, I do believe I'd grab his balls in a vice-grip and *twist*.  
 
I'm not sure what your watching...  But in my expierence you have to specify what your looking for.  Same with cum shots, and there not always on the girls face.  Lot of other places that can go LOL!  And i dunno...  I think I would be pretty suprised if my boyfriend did that w/out my permission.  But I don't think I would hurt him, it's just cum *shrug* 

 Quote:

  I'm open to kink and definitely open to new things--I've got a fetish for corsets and knee-high boots and latex and rubber and more things that'll take a while to compile a list of-- but if you want to shoot goo in my eye then you're going to be in dire pain if you attempt it, goddammit.  
 
Just comming from my perspective, your personal fetish's seem a lot more kinky than a little cum on your face lol.  I mean seriously, if you give your boyfriend head, your gonna get cum on your face eventually LOL.


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jun 15, 2007)

Anyone that thinks that the professional porn idustry is about getting diseases is ignorant.

And I've met a retired porn star: <b>Seka</b>, she was a porn star in like the 70's or something. Every year she goes to a horror movie and toy convention I go to, and she has fun signing autographs of her old movies, toys, posters, and the like.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

  I agree. But nothing ruins it more than knowing that the ''actors'' are underaged. Come on, make a real career choice!  
 
In the US at least, you can't legally get underaged porn. Traci Lords did porn underage and her stuff hasn't been commercially available once that was discovered.

I think there are a lot of reasons people get involved in the porn industry. Unfortunately, I think desperation for money plays a big role.


----------



## GreekChick (Jun 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BunnyBunnyBunny* 

 
_Anyone that thinks that the professional porn idustry is about getting diseases is ignorant.

And I've met a retired porn star: <b>Seka</b>, she was a porn star in like the 70's or something. Every year she goes to a horror movie and toy convention I go to, and she has fun signing autographs of her old movies, toys, posters, and the like._

 
Considering the fact that most pornstars don't use any protection, as well as their past history of being with multiple partners, again without any protection, you can bet that you will come across an STD of some sort. 
In the end, it's still porn. It's not exactly the "cleanest" environment to work in.


----------

